# Advice for this week? Need help getting a kid some decent fish.



## AKCoastie (Aug 26, 2008)

I am taking my buddies kid out for some long promised fishing and was planning on hitting up Navarre or Pensacola pier. Just wondering what you guys have been getting lucky with bait and rig wise. Was planning on running some squid or shrimp off the bottom with a Carolina Rig. Other than that, has free lined live bait been working for top water stuff? What about just cutbait on a float? Also, is the pier pretty dead weekday mornings or is it pretty constant? Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Shrimp, and sand flees and pomp jigs are catching some pomps and don't forget the Cobia are running. Kings and spanish too. Navarre pier is happening but will be a little crowd with Cobia running.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I like the Carolina Rig for bottom fishing and I usually use cut bait or shrimp. Pompanos love the sand fleas if near the beach. I would also buy a few Gotcha lures. They seem to do well with Spanish Mackerals.


----------



## AKCoastie (Aug 26, 2008)

What kind of setup would work for cobia?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

7' to 9' Med stick with a decent reel, and about 30 # line. Reel brand of your choice.


----------



## AKCoastie (Aug 26, 2008)

Sorry, meant what kind of bait/lure/etc works for cobia?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

AKCoastie said:


> Sorry, meant what kind of bait/lure/etc works for cobia?


*Live* eels, pinfish, croakers, pigfish, mullet and jigs.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

how old is your guest...depending on age....you can put him on some sabiki rigs and catch bait including some medium size spanish. They wk great but may need a few due to break offs...change the shiny swivel to a black one to avoid loosing much the entire rig. Once you get the bait try for some kings or larger spanish, hook'm live on a trebel hook/ short wire leader cast out and just let m float, watch others and follow. silver Gotcha lures (1oz) for best casting results and light gear will get ya a few hits as well...good luck and enjoy the pier. check www.navarrepier.com for some of the fish they've been catching there.


----------



## AKCoastie (Aug 26, 2008)

He is 7. Hopefully it will be a nice trip. He has a ton of enthusiasm but zero patience.


----------

